
Apollo 11: 'The greatest single broadcast in television history' - sohkamyung
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-48857752
======
chance_state
Original live coverage by CBS (sets foot on the moon around 22:50):
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E96EPhqT-
ds](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E96EPhqT-ds)

This speech prepared for the president in case of disaster also gives me the
chills: [https://www.archives.gov/files/presidential-
libraries/events...](https://www.archives.gov/files/presidential-
libraries/events/centennials/nixon/images/exhibit/rn100-6-1-2.pdf)

